# Aiden got his FH!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Just a quick brag for my favorite boy. I decided to enter (last minute) for Aiden's FH in Maine this weekend. He had a tough time with some nasty conditions (although what is there to expect for a December trial in Maine?  ), but he never once stoppped working. I am so incredibly proud of this dog, I don't have any more words. 

Just a couple photos until I get the rest from the photographer tomorrow.


12/8/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


12/8/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats!!! I love the picture with the flags in his mouth.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to Aiden and you...hard work paying off!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

congrats!!!!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Congrats 
Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

huge congratulations !!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so very happy for you! Congrats to you and Aiden!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Grats! He looks so proud. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I remember when you were struggling towards the IPO1, with little issues here and there... wow, what a long way you've come with Aiden. You have so much to be proud for. Congrats again!


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Good job!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## suden (Jun 5, 2001)

A big Congrats


Vikki


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you, so much!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats! I saw that photo on Facebook yesterday, such a handsome boy! :wub:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: He looks so proud  Go Aiden!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Super! Big congrats!! That's awesome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations. :groovy:


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

YEA!! Great work! Congrats! December in Maine- you're daring!! LOL


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Love the pic with the flags in his mouth.....just adorable!!!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Congradulations to you and Aiden!!! That is a HUGE accomplishment, you _should_ be proud.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My boy <3


12/8/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


12/8/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


12/8/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He is so handsome!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Fantastic and a HUG congratulations!!!!


----------

